# RURAL INTERNET(Langdon/Chestermere Area) Xplornet Vs Efirehose/Platinum



## Teriw (Jul 16, 2015)

I live on an acreage smack dab between Chestermere and Langdon just 10 minutes outside of Calgary and Can't get any decent internet. It drives me absolutely crazy that I live between these two towns that both have access to regular Cable/Fibreop high speed and I can't get a decent connnection.

When I first moved here I had my landlord switch from the Xplornet Satellite service to Efirehose because they offered higher speeds and we were not getting anywhere near the 5mps that we were paying for with Xplornet. This worked out fairly well for us in the beginning. Peak times were bad and the odd connection issues but since Platinum Communications have taken over it has been nothing but continuously dropped connections, hours of outages and slow speeds even at 3am. I have contacted them numerous times and their customer service is terrible. They just give excuses and never will they even consider a credit no matter how long the outage. So it left me to reconsider Xplornet...

The problem is I can't find any recent reviews on their service and none in my area. My area now has the 4G network available from Xplornet and I would be more than willing to pay $99/mth and a $99 installation if I knew I would actually get 25mbps. So does anyone currently have this 25mbps 4G service from Xplornet? Do you use it for streaming(regular websites and Netflix)? Do you use it to download video files(p2p) regularly? and have you experiences throttling issues either because of this or simply because of network congestion? 

I read their Traffic Management Policy and it sounds absolutely terrible for a user like myself. It can be found here: http://www.xplornet.com/traffic-management/4g-fixed-wireless-and-lte/

Any CURRENT reviews on their services would be great. Thanks.

Update: To re-iterate my issues with platinum...As I tried to post this, my internet dropped.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

I don't know if there are regional differences in speed, but here in Ontario, usage goes way up, speed goes way down in the summer for I believe two reasons: All the city folk are at their cottages, and the rural school kids are home. A you tube video is only possible now between about 1AM and 7AM, whereas back in the spring things only died that badly in the evenings. I have bottom tier service I believe, but might be the next level up, I forget.

Boulter


----------



## jadenvouz (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello, I work for Powercity and I can guarantee you that xplornet is the best Service Provider for rural areas. xplornet also adds towers every 6 months to make sure that their clients get good service. If you have any question about xplornet call us at 403.230.9449. Thank you.




Teriw said:


> I live on an acreage smack dab between Chestermere and Langdon just 10 minutes outside of Calgary and Can't get any decent internet. It drives me absolutely crazy that I live between these two towns that both have access to regular Cable/Fibreop high speed and I can't get a decent connnection.
> 
> When I first moved here I had my landlord switch from the Xplornet Satellite service to Efirehose because they offered higher speeds and we were not getting anywhere near the 5mps that we were paying for with Xplornet. This worked out fairly well for us in the beginning. Peak times were bad and the odd connection issues but since Platinum Communications have taken over it has been nothing but continuously dropped connections, hours of outages and slow speeds even at 3am. I have contacted them numerous times and their customer service is terrible. They just give excuses and never will they even consider a credit no matter how long the outage. So it left me to reconsider Xplornet...
> 
> ...


----------

